# N30 vs. GearLite CREE x 3 Scepter



## sycore (Jul 4, 2007)

Didn't know where to put this, in the LED or HID section? I have been comparing the specs, but does anyone know how the 2 would compare up in real life? Or how the N30 would compare to any multiple cree design? The N3O looks like great bang for the buck, but is a little astechically challeged and slightly bigger then i desire. While the Gearlite looks very compact and easy to handle. Trying to keep it under $200. I already have the HarborFreight monster and the thing is awesome, but a pain to lug around. Great worklight though. Finally, I saw a few post about a poster name mac that made mini hids and it lit paper on fire, but it does not look like he makes them anymore.

https://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1221

http://www.goldengadgets.com/product_info.php?products_id=356&osCsid=3bvk92b274bajp80ul1ae695f5


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry but I got to chime in on the aesthetics of the N30. It is a great work light to carry around since it fits the hand and is very light. I think it should be part of most flashaholics collection. To use it, feel it, carry it makes any quibbles on the color scheme and shape practically irrelevant. Add to that the major lumens output and it stands on its own very nicely against any LED challenger.


----------



## billhess (Jul 4, 2007)

All I know is that I own all the big hid's, barn burner, ae powerlight, and a 10 watt mag hid. The light I use the most is a little fenix p1d cree. And a 3 bulb one will be awesome, I think


----------



## BVH (Jul 4, 2007)

++++++++1 Cigarman! I agree completely.


----------



## leukos (Jul 4, 2007)

Really no comparison between a 35W HID with an LED light, or are you comparing the LEDs of the N30 with your Cree light?


----------



## sycore (Jul 4, 2007)

leukos said:


> Really no comparison between a 35W HID with an LED light, or are you comparing the LEDs of the N30 with your Cree light?


 
As I said, I have no idea how 3 or 5 head cree would compare to 35W HID in real word test. I know it will not throw as far, but those beamshots of the 10 head custom cree light, looks like it floods better then any 35W HID.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158356&highlight=makita


----------



## Trashman (Jul 5, 2007)

sycore said:


> Finally, I saw a few post about a poster name mac that made mini hids and it lit paper on fire, but it does not look like he makes them anymore.



Mac's minis are only 10w, not 30w like the N30. The light you probably saw lighting something on fire was, either, Mac's "Torch", a USL ("Ultimate Steal Light" -- a project from Bwaites and JS), or something similar, such as "The Max Blaster" (Mad Maxabeam's version of the Torch). None of these are HID and Mac's mini will not set anything on fire. 

The N30 will totally blow away the Gearlite you linked to, in terms of output. I haven't seen one of the Gearlite 3 Cree lights in person, but I suspect the beam is rather focused and will probably throw a lot more than it floods. My guess is they're using the same tri reflector used in the 3D Nuwai 3x3w light.


----------



## batvette (Jul 5, 2007)

That Makita Light sure is fun stuff, eh?

Hey I know Amondotech is highly regarded around here and it adds up in the bang for buck catagory, but I have to break the painful news to the disingenuous: it's ugly and nothing to gain "bling bling' points with the non-flashaholics in our lives. Yeah, they do matter, let's face it, and they like to see a finely machined little gadget that is not unlike Luke Skywalker's light sabre, that feels solid and looks slick. 
A user in another thread was offering as a selling point that the N30 bears little difference in appearance to a $10 light, for camo against theft. That's great if I'm hanging with the Webelos at a scout jamboree in Walla Walla, Washington. 
You probably aren't concerned and will say it doesn't matter what it looks like, its functionality is its beauty. 
Well someday you'll kiss a real girl- and maybe find there is a world out there with folks who are so superficial they will ridicule our pajamas with the little white plastic feet attached. 
Don't wear those? Well you can't have MINE.....


----------



## leukos (Jul 5, 2007)

some things do change after high school.....:nana:


----------



## batvette (Jul 5, 2007)

to further qualify my admittedly harsh criticism, it might be useful to consider what the intended use is. If the guy works as an EMT in a swamp in the everglades and regularly searches for downed ValueJet flights, obviously nothing less than 35w of "g-dang this is bright!" HID will be enough. 
If he's looking for something to keep by the door to walk the dog in MacArthur or Central parks, I think 500 lumens might be a good choice. 
I recently got a sam's closeout off ebay, it is too bright for many scenerios.


----------



## batvette (Jul 5, 2007)

leukos said:


> some things do change after high school.....:nana:


 
You seriously didn't get to kiss a real girl until after high school? Or you wore the jammies until college? :thinking:

I know you were offering the "snappy comeback" but I think it was a bit short... :twothumbs


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 5, 2007)

batvette said:


> That Makita Light sure is fun stuff, eh?
> 
> Hey I know Amondotech is highly regarded around here and it adds up in the bang for buck catagory, but I have to break the painful news to the disingenuous: it's ugly and nothing to gain "bling bling' points with the non-flashaholics in our lives. Yeah, they do matter, let's face it, and they like to see a finely machined little gadget that is not unlike Luke Skywalker's light sabre, that feels solid and looks slick.
> A user in another thread was offering as a selling point that the N30 bears little difference in appearance to a $10 light, for camo against theft. That's great if I'm hanging with the Webelos at a scout jamboree in Walla Walla, Washington.
> ...




Dude, you are buying a 149 dollar light that runs for 70 minutes with 3000 lumens at the bulb. That's a really, really, really low price for what you are getting. If you want bling get a Maxabeam for 20 times the price.

heck, I took mine to the fireworks show and I still got my 4th of July treat from my fiance.:devil:


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine helped guide a sailboat back into harbor to find its mooring buoy in the dead of a rainstorm after the 4th of July fireworks here in Maine. Didnt get any special treatment for it :devil: but there were 4 other boats following the light to find their own slips and tie ups. People said they could see our boat through the weather and it helped. Props to the amondo for that.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 6, 2007)

i was considering the exact same thing. i'm waiting for someone to review the gearlite before i pull the trigger

i think the n30 look fits it. the size is convenient and it's a "sleeper" with that 6v lantern look. i like the flexibility of led light on it too for close up.

but..

like someone mentioned, your most used light is the one you can carry. for example my l0d is easily my best buy because it gets used the most.

so you have to ask yourself if you could carry the extra size of the n30 compared. 
do you plan on using the light for a short while, short bursts?
do you need long runtimes?

or do you need ultimate brightness? etc


*gear lite is 500 lumens at 4hrs*(they claim).
n30 is 3200 lumens at 70 min


----------



## batvette (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, it's a similar comparison to my Sam's HID that I recently got, which is, as I like to now call it, "stupidly bright" VS my elektrolumens SSC P4 little friend and its "puny" 450-540 lumens. (estimated, who knows). Well actually those two are even more extreme for size disparity. The little friend gets 10x the use, tho the HID is undeniably impressive in its own right, and $77 shipped?


----------



## chakrawal (Jul 26, 2007)

If you want something that is really bright and small under $200 try Microfire or Wolf-Eyes HID.They look really good and very useful.


----------



## CaLux (Jul 27, 2007)

HiD ?

Isn't it too hot ?
I don't see any HiD flashlight with good heat dissipation
Anybody find good design ?


----------

